# How can I get into the reserves? (Combat Engineer)



## BMarc (20 Jan 2012)

Hey,
Ive been interested in joining up for about 2 years now but have been waiting for the right time (legal age w/o parental consent).
Ive done much research in that time and have absolutely decided that being part of the CF is something I want to do with my life. I have spoken to a recruiter (June 2011) however much of the information he gave me... well I forgot, due to 2 vacations out of Canada in that time, I put it on the sidelines.
Now however I am ready to apply but the problem is I dont know how entirely. I live in Toronto and the CFRC is located at 4900 yonge st but I think its only for Regular Force because when I went, he said I needed a letter of sufficient space for me from the unit.(I had asked about infantry I believe) Now I see their site says they are accepting applications for part-time combat engineers, which was my alternative choice.
What do I need to do and where do I need to go? Are their any appointments with them I need to make?
If anyone here has experience in applying for Combat Engineer P/T in Toronto, I'd really like to know how you went about it and how to start. At this moment I havent started anything so I need all the information I can get.
Thanks.  
(p.s I wasnt 100% sure whether to post this under Recruiting Process or Recruiting, and I have also searched for this topic but had no luck. Sorry if this is a like a re-post or posted in the wrong place.)


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Jan 2012)

You need to contact the Reserve unit you want to belong to and see if they have an opening for the trade you want.  Then you go to the CFRC with a letter from the unit.  Don't depend on the Forces website, that's for Reg F.

That and do a lot of searching and reading here.


----------



## Rheostatic (20 Jan 2012)

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/32CER/contactus-contacteznous-eng.asp


----------



## EngineerWannabe (1 Feb 2012)

I applied for Combat Engineers in the reserves as well. The trade was just way too full so I had to go with my 2nd choice Armoured Crewmen. I'm getting sworn in on the 15th of Feb. I applied in March of 2011


----------



## Smirnoff123 (1 Feb 2012)

All of the processing is done at the recruiting centre. They just will not start the process without the letter from your desired unit stating that they have an avail position for you.

C.G.R


----------



## F3m5h3p (4 Feb 2012)

BMarc said:
			
		

> Now however I am ready to apply but the problem is I dont know how entirely.
> 
> [...]
> 
> What do I need to do and where do I need to go?



Ask for someone else to achieve your goals and to keep a log so you can follow a step-by-step model.


----------



## wwarlockk (14 Feb 2012)

Lets say the regiment does have a spot open, and I submit everything...after that do I just wait? Or can I start going to the armory and train while the paperwork processes.


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Feb 2012)

wwarlockk said:
			
		

> Lets say the regiment does have a spot open, and I submit everything...after that do I just wait? Or can I start going to the armory and train while the paperwork processes.



You wait. The unit recruiter will arrange for you to start your process with the Recruiting Centre for the required testing, etc. You cannot start training until the recruiting process is complete and you are sworn into the Canadian Forces.


----------



## wwarlockk (14 Feb 2012)

Thanks


----------

